# Storage for CNC Plasma Cut Pieces



## Tmate (Mar 13, 2022)

Most of us who are into CNC plasma cutting generate a lot of finished pieces. If we display them all individually, they can gobble up a lot of room. If you pile them up, you can never find the one you are looking for. I found a solution for storing my 11 gauge vintage motorcycle cutouts so that I can quickly lay my hands on any particularly piece, and so they can't rub against each other and become scratched. A similar approach might well work for other types of shapes.

I cut a piece of 3/4" plywood to 18" x 24". I then used a bench top mitre saw with a 1/8" wide blade to plunge cut two slots to accommodate the wheels on each bike. When fully loaded into the plywood, the bikes are positioned an inch apart. They are still identifiable, and easily removed for separate display. I limited the size or the plywood so I can easily move it around when fully loaded with bikes.


----------



## brino (Mar 13, 2022)

.....and they look like they are lined up for the race to start!


----------

